# ARC - ARC Funds



## System (11 March 2014)

Tidewater Investments Limited (TDI) is an investment company focusing on an investment in closed end investment funds, microcap Australian companies, and Fund management and financial services entities. Tidewater solely operates in Australia.

www.tidewater.com.au


----------



## System (18 September 2014)

On September 18th, 2014, Tidewater Investments Limited (TDI) changed its name and ASX code to Australian Rural Capital Limited (ARC).


----------



## Telamelo (11 March 2016)

*185,000 beef cattle signed up to China*

ARC  - nice bids building with 15 buyer's for 90k units vs only 2 seller's for 12k units  (has 8.9M shares on issue (top20 hold 85% tightly) of which free float only about 1.5M) 

dyor

Cheers tela


----------



## Porper (11 March 2016)

*Re: 185,000 beef cattle signed up to China..*



Telamelo said:


> ARC  - nice bids building with 15 buyer's for 90k units vs only 2 seller's for 12k units  (has 8.9M shares on issue (top20 hold 85% tightly) of which free float only about 1.5M)
> 
> dyor
> 
> Cheers tela




Buyer's beware. This company goes days without any volume whatsoever. Is an out and out gamble...may make you some dosh but you could easily lose the lot...quickly.


----------



## Telamelo (12 March 2016)

*Re: 185,000 beef cattle signed up to China..*



Porper said:


> Buyer's beware. This company goes days without any volume whatsoever. Is an out and out gamble...may make you some dosh but you could easily lose the lot...quickly.




Total Issue:	8,923,181 
Market Capitalisation:	$4,550,822 (@51c)

28/01/16 excerpt from Half Yearly report:

"I am pleased to report an after tax profit of $338,802 for the half year to December. This was due to the marking to market our Namoi Cotton Capital Units stake to 33.5 cents per unit which in effect reversed the previous mark to market valuation to 29 cents per unit. The current unit price for Namoi now reflects the approximate cost of this investment to ARC and along with our cash balance gives rise to an asset backing of 51 cents per share for ARC. 

We believe this is a positive outcome in a period of significant market volatility and negative returns. Our asset backing has remained stable, which highlights our approach, which remains focused on both on capital preservation and investment returns, both aspects which are fundamental to our value approach of investing."

--------------------------------------------------

08/03/16 as reported in "The Australian"

"Australian Rural Capital, backed by agribusiness and investment heavyweights James Jackson and Stephen Chapman, has emerged as Shanghai Pengxin’s bidding partner for the S. Kidman & Co pastoral empire.

Shanghai Pengxin, controlled by property billionaire Jiang Zhaobai, is the frontrunner in the race for the sprawling cattle station portfolio, the largest in the world.

The ASX-listed ARC will today announce its intention to take a significant stake in the Kidman portfolio if Shanghai Pengxin is successful in the bid, which has priced the properties at more than $370 million.

The size of the landholding was one reason Scott Morrison cited when the Treasurer knocked back Shanghai Pengxin’s earlier attempt to take sole control of the properties.

The Chinese conglomerate is in a tight race for the Kidman empire, which covers more than 11 million hectares and runs almost 200,000 cattle, with Hong Kong fund Genius Link Asset Management.

It is expected the entry of Mr Jackson and Mr Chapman, who control 18.6 per cent and 13.7 per cent of ARC respectively, could allay some concerns raised by the Foreign Investment Review Board, which has already excluded the largest property ”” Anna Creek ”” from the bid.

Mr Jackson has been a stalwart of the Australian agricultural sector. He is currently deputy chairman of Elders and was an executive with investment bank SG Warburg in New York and a director for MSF Sugar.

Mr Chapman, a merchant banker, is chairman of corporate advisory firm Baron Partners and deputy chairman of vitamin manufacturer Blackmores, and was deputy chairman at Perpetual.

ARC is in the process of seeking to raise up to $100m as part of a wholesale unlisted fund, which will then be listed on the ASX.

The Australian understands ARC will take a material stake if successful as co-bidder, potentially more than 20 per cent.

It had previously suggested it was considering investments in portfolios with between five and 10 holdings, taking a stake of between 10 per cent and 50 per cent. But the Shanghai Pengxin bid, even with the support of ARC, could still find itself competing intensely with GLAM, which owns a number of agribusiness assets in Australia, including Riverina Oils & Bio Energy, a substantial oilseed producer.

GLAM suggested it is also open to other, larger opportunities, and could make equity investments in the Consolidated Pastoral Company or the Australian Agricultural Company.

Transportation tsar Lindsay Fox has also expressed interest in the Kidman portfolio, with the sale process being run by Ernst & Young.

Deputy Prime Minister Barnaby Joyce earlier urged local investors to “understand the value being placed on Australia’s agricultural assets by foreign investors”.

Once a final bid is approved by FIRB and lodged with the Australian Securities & Investments Commission, rival bidders will have four weeks to lob a higher offer.

That could still give domestic bidders who had previously expressed interest, including FK Gardner & Sons and Victor Smorgon Group, the time to consider another run at the portfolio."

--------------------------------------------------

Please dyor as always

P.S. In low liquidity stocks - I ensure the 'trend is your friend' and that there are nice bids stacked up in the market depth (before contemplating an entry position -  e.g. Have a look at EAS (27M shares on issue) gone from 70c up to $1.60! in 6 months)

P.P.S. Also, check the fundamentals of the company including seeing who is on the board etc.


On this basis, ARC passes my investment criteria hands down imo


Again, please dyor and due dilligence........   Good Luck!


Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (14 March 2016)

*Re: 185,000 beef cattle signed up to China..*



Telamelo said:


> Total Issue:	8,923,181
> Market Capitalisation:	$4,550,822 (@51c)
> 
> 28/01/16 excerpt from Half Yearly report:
> ...




ARC strong close today @58c (+13.73%) on reaching new 52 week high's! 

Stochastic Oscillator
%K(14,3): +72.7 %D(3): +76.8 

RSI (14) : +76.7 

dyor 

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (15 March 2016)

*Re: 185,000 beef cattle signed up to China..*



Porper said:


> Buyer's beware. This company goes days without any volume whatsoever. Is an out and out gamble...may make you some dosh but you could easily lose the lot...quickly.




.... and there we have it ARC +33% gains over these past couple of days in closing on new 52 week high's @67c! (so perhaps maybe due for a bit of a breather/pullback you'd think? imo)..... then again, perhaps not!?  please dyor

Cheers tela


----------



## Knobby22 (16 March 2016)

Well done Tela.

I note asset backing per share is stated as 51c. $600,000 cash. market Cap of $5 mil, tiny. The company has a pretty chequered history. Their only asset is Naomi cotton has large debt levels.

In a company such as this I would like to know something about the Chairman and CEO. They are the biggest risk.
Do they own a large share of the company i.e. their interests are aligned with the shareholders, are they competent? and finally are they honest (what is their history like?). I can't tell at present and will have to wait till the Annual report. I wish they would tell us more about the minority interest in Kidman which I suspect is to soften the blow of the Chinese taking it over. If it goes though you might get a fantastic windfall as I suspect that the state would be on sold to the Chinese within a few years. So illiquid though, if it doesn't the opposite could be true. I haven't got enough balls to invest in it at present.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 February 2021)

ARC completed the distribution in-specie of the Company’s shares in Namoi Cotton to the Company’s individual shareholders on 10 February 2021.  The in-specie distribution was done on the basis of 9 Namoi Cotton shares (rounded down to the nearest whole number) for every 10 ARC shares held on the Record Date (4 February 2021).  Overseas shareholders who were ineligible to participate in the in-specie distribution of Namoi Cotton shares will receive the cash equivalent.  The closing share price of Namoi Cotton shares on the Record Date was $0.29. 

- _And ARC might be a shell for a new incarnation?_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 February 2021)

someone thinks there is something in it .. 10c to 30c


----------



## System (29 October 2021)

On October 29th, 2021, Australian Rural Capital Limited changed its name to ARC Funds Limited.


----------

